# Alcohol License without tenancy agreement



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

I'd like to get an alcohol license but one of the requirements is that you provide a tenancy agreement in your name. I am new to Dubai and currently staying with friends until my salary starts coming through therefore only have the tenancy agreement obviously in their name.

Anyone have any advice? Can I provide this or not?

Thanks for any help :confused2:


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Just go to Barracuda to buy your booze - it's alot cheaper and they don't ask for a licence.


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah I have been to Ajman a couple of times but I always get a little scared on the way back. Also, would be peace of mind whilst drinking in the house (which we do a lot!) . . .


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't think there is anything you can do without a TC in your own name. Even with a license you can't legally bring booze back from Ajman (but we all do). The law states that you shouldn't even drink in bars without a licence but I wouldn't worry too much - just don't get into any drunken scraps and you'll be fine. Same at home, don't have any wild parties where the police might get involved. The person whose name is on the TC should be the one to have a license if there is booze in their house.


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

ahh ok, that's brilliant then. I dont plan on having any drunken scraps in the neart future (although these Dubai brunches I think could be capable of anything!!)

whats the story with the booze places that deliver? do they ask for licenses?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't have a tenancy agreement in my name but my company vouched for me. Can't your company do the same?


----------

